# Joined the club -- well kinda sorta



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks to many of you, I've been attracted to the idea of diesels for a while now. Needed something larger than a 3-series and didn't want an SUV. In the US it is basically this or a Passat TDI.

Perhaps sales will eventually motivate BMW to bring an F10 or F11 'd' over here.

Stock photo for now:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

the MB Bluetec is a bigger car and DIESEL as well, but its your choice, if you want performance handling, BMW. If you jst want to cruise and look pretty, MB. By all means make sure you have it Flashed i had mines done by RENNtech which BTW works mostly MBs and now venturing to BMW Porsche and others


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Axel61 said:


> the MB Bluetec is a bigger car and DIESEL as well


Umm yeah, I just said those are two of the reasons I bought it :dunno:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

duh forgot George!!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats. 7 speed auto right?

MB always makes great diesels.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are flashes available for the newer Bluetecs? I have not kept up with that at all.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> Are flashes available for the newer Bluetecs? I have not kept up with that at all.


There has to be for sure but I don't think it's nearly as prominent as it is for the 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GreekboyD said:


> There has to be for sure but I don't think it's nearly as prominent as it is for the 335d.


Quick google search just showed EU solutions. With that said though I also saw where a person installed the EU companies equivalent of a JDB for Mercedes onto their S350 here in the states and appeared to have no issues.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@1985mb Call RENNtech and have them use u as a Guinea Pig, I sure Harmut the owner would LOVE to have BLUETEC in his stables!!! He used to run AMG back in the day, so these guys know what they're doing if not PM me and I will get you thru, ok


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Did he run it back when AMG made the Super Hammers?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL no flash is going to make that car quick, it's a bit of a dog. Great gas mileage though.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

No but it might make it tolerable.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe, but then again one isn't buying a car that farts to 60 mph 7.5 sec for speed. 

Before I bought my d we drove the gasser version and I thought the performance was terrible (not even tolerable) and the overall driving experience was sloppy feeling.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> maybe, but then again one isn't buying a car that farts to 60 mph 7.5 sec for speed.
> 
> Before I bought my d we drove the gasser version and I thought the performance was terrible (not even tolerable) and the overall driving experience was sloppy feeling.


I have never driven a 335i so I can't really comment on it. I have driven a 328i and a E350 Bluetec and will say the 328i felt a ton more tolerable than the Bluetec. I'd be buying a E350 Bluetec not because of stated performance but because I really need a car that size and I really prefer to drive a diesel. Unfortunately for them the deal killer for me was the fact the thing would not downshift when rolling into the throttle at freeway speeds. Now if a tune or box would cause it to have enough power to gain that type of responsiveness then I'd reconsider one. But I'd not reconsider one without first driving one with said tune or box because I am not going to make a $50k or more gamble on that either.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

When I drove the gasser E350 I didn't really think the cabin was appreciably bigger - kind . In other words, I didn't think it was going to make that much of a difference in terms of roominess if I went to a slightly smaller car dimensionally like the 335d. I can still get 3 kids comfortably across the back seat and the leg room is no more of an issue in the d than it would have been in the E. I had a similar experience with the CTS-V althogh the back seats appeared a bit wider. I really think if a bigger car and more room is of concern one needs to jump p to something like the 7 Series or STS etc.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> When I drove the gasser E350 I didn't really think the cabin was appreciably bigger - kind . In other words, I didn't think it was going to make that much of a difference in terms of roominess if I went to a slightly smaller car dimensionally like the 335d. I can still get 3 kids comfortably across the back seat and the leg room is no more of an issue in the d than it would have been in the E. I had a similar experience with the CTS-V althogh the back seats appeared a bit wider. I really think if a bigger car and more room is of concern one needs to jump p to something like the 7 Series or STS etc.


I cared about trunk space and both with E350/E63 and CTS-V cars, I felt the trunk space was a fair amount bigger. You even had the spare tire spot to pack more things in if you wanted to, well on the E63 and CTS-V but not the E350 Bluetec. The CTS-V interior feels smaller than it is, very poor design of the dash specifically is what I think makes it feel smaller than it is. As I recall looking at the dimensions of them the CTS-V is much in line with the size of the E class with both being larger than a C or 3-series. My test involved me in the driver seat where I'd keep it at then measuring leg room for that rear passenger and I went so far with the CTS-V to actually try it out with three adults and the typical stuff I'd have in my trunk for commuting.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Snipe I dont know ask him?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> @Snipe I dont know ask him?


I only asked because those cars seemed really good at blowing up their engines. Being great at tuning a gas engine does not mean someone will be great at tuning diesels. All of my domestic tuning friends actually will not jump ship between gas and diesel for that very reason.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very true but the ONLY tuning they are doing is ECUs, if anywone wants anymore info cal Hartmut or google him.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

And the only tuning my domestic tuning friends are doing is ECU.


----------

